# cx 105 mccormick low beam



## dirtymax (May 31, 2015)

I have a 2007 cx 105 mccormick. The low beams do not work, the high beams work great. I checked all bulbs, wire looks really good and circuit breakers also check out fine and the relay is releasing with the high beam switch. Im out of ideas anybody else have any ideas...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Try swapping relays. Coil may be pulling in but the contacts might not be closing the circuit. Does your MC have the hi/lo beam in the turn signal switch? I have an MX Maxxum with head lights that don't work, suspect the hi lo switch is at fault.


----------



## dirtymax (May 31, 2015)

Yes it does have the high low switch in turn signal and even the horn is in there. I only found one relay for the lights.


----------

